# Ppi dsp-88r and p900.5 package



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

My item number (I can't post links yet):

172230011781


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

PPI DSP 88R P900 5 | eBay


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good deal as I ran into money problems

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Still up

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hessdawg (Feb 20, 2007)

Did it sell?


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

hessdawg said:


> Did it sell?


Looks like he ended the listing for both and has them for sale separately now.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dsp sold... amp still available!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Resisted the amp http://www.ebay.com/itm/172238999376

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lowered the price to $150 shipped


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lets see... Out of all clones of this amp ( Polk, Sound stream, NVX) this is the cheapest!

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

All sold...


----------

